# What did you put in for?



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

I realize that we are still a few days away from the deadline of putting in for tags, but I was just wondering what everyone put in for and how many points.

I put in for LE Archery Elk (4 points)
Bonus Point for Desert Bighorn Sheep (10 points this year)
And a General Muzzy Deer tag.


----------



## 300 Wby (Aug 14, 2008)

I (and several thousand others) Henry Mountains any weapon deer and Nine Mile Range Creek Late for Rocky Mountain Bighorn.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Rocky Mountain Goat
LE Muzzy Deer (because I'm still on my Elk waiting period)
Dedicated Deer
General Muzzy Deer
bonus point for Bear

For my Wife: 
LE Elk
General Deer bonus point


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bonus points for:
- LE elk, deer, pronghorn
- Rocky Mountain Goat
- Rocky Mountain Bighorns
- Desert Bighorns

(I'm a non-res currently and can't afford the tags or I would have put in for the hunts instead of just points)


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Myself:
Moose Point (point #7)
LE Elk (Rifle early, 2 maybe 3 points?)
GS Deer Point because I'll be hunting whitetails in TN instead this year.
Bear (0 points)

My son:
Henry/Antelope Island LE Deer
GS Deer preference point (whitetail instead)
Rocky Mountain Bighorn point


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

La sal elk
Muzzy deer
And bighorns


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Willard Goat. I can see those fluffy buggers from my front porch. I want one bad!


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

LE Muzzy Elk (Somewhere)

Big Horns in Newfoundland

GSD Thousand Lakes


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

LE Deer (Pauns - I want to be one of those lucky buggers that draws the tag with 1 point). I'm on the LE elk waiting period since I drew last year.

RMB (13 points)
GS rifle deer (want to take my kids out)

Wife
Points for LE Elk and RMB (she has 12 for both)


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Moose 10 points. LE any weapon deer 1 point. Im in year 2 of my waiting period for elk. GS deer quite. LE elk and moose for the wife. 5 points on each.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

-Dedicated hunter Manti
-LE muzzy elk Manti
-Rocky Mountain Bighorn Nine mile 
-GS Deer Manti-Wasatch West

I will also be buying points for Wyoming Deer and Antelope.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

LE elk-14 points
Mountain Goat nanny-2 points
Gs wasatch west muzzy deer-1 point

The wife put in for antelope island deer and bison (and knowing her luck she just might draw it!;-) )


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

LE Elk- Bought a point will make 14
GS Archery Deer
Moose Bought Point will make 13

LE Deer and Bison Points for the wife.


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Me
Henries Deer (14 points)
Henries Bison (15 Points)
Manti Gen Deer

Wife
Wasatch Moose (10 Pints)
Manti LE elk 5 Points
Gen Deer (Preference point)

Boys
Wasatch Moose 
Manti LE Elk
Manti Gen Deer


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Premium Limited Entry Deer - Pauns (2 points)
Elk - bonus point (3)
Pronghorn - bonus point (3)
Bison - Bonus Point (3)
Desert sheep - Bonus Point (2)
General Archery deer - Somewhere...(3 preference points)

I should draw my first archery deer choice this year, if not I'll get one of my other 4 choices. Then in the Anterless draw I should be able to pull the anterless deer and pronghorn again. So hopefully in Utah this year, I'm hunting archery deer in august, doe pronghron in November, and doe deer in December.

Nevada is coming up here in a few weeks.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

for me 
Bonus point for moose 13 this year
elk 6 this year
bear 4 this year.
ge deer for archery,muzzy and rifle. going in with 2 points. 

girlfriend 
bonus point for 
ge deer and le antelope. 3 on both.

my hunting buddy the same on ge deer 
and then bonus point for 
le antelope.

son
ge deer for rifle and muzzy
Le antelope bonus.3 this year


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

*2015 Apps*

Put in for

Moose (CWMU) - 9 points
LE Muzzy Elk - 3 points
GS Muzzy Deer
LE Black Bear - 8 points

Son

GS Rifle Deer
Youth early Elk

Can't wait!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

You guys that are so secretive with where you put in make me laugh... like where you decide to hunt will have any influence or bearing on where I decide to apply for.

I put in for:
General deer - Ogden muzzleloader
LE Elk - Manti early rifle (8 pts)
Moose - Ogden (6 pts)


----------



## Smokepole (Oct 21, 2008)

Point for LE Elk 10 pts
Bison 0Pts (had Mtn Goat permit last fall)
GS rifle Thousand Lake 1st, East Canyon 2nd
Bear San Juan multi 13 pts


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

3 GS deer applications submitted for my daughters and me. Oquirrh-Stansbury


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> You guys that are so secretive with where you put in make me laugh... like where you decide to hunt will have any influence or bearing on where I decide to apply for.
> 
> I put in for:
> General deer - Ogden muzzleloader
> ...


..... Well, I put in for tags we WILL ( should anyway) draw...... ....

On the LE stuff, just a half dozen guys could screw it up........
Cant take that chance..;-)..
Draw apps close tonght. Then it's OK to tell.


----------



## Huntin8 (Jul 15, 2013)

Bear bonus point- 2
LE elk Monroe- 5
GS archery deer Manti- 1
Desert sheep bonus point- 4

Will be putting in for, 
Antlerless elk- 2
Doe pronghorn- 3


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> ..... Well, I put in for tags we WILL ( should anyway) draw...... ....


The tin foil and hubris still makes me laugh. Although that was a nice shot at my hunt selections and current bonus points... good for you.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I have 15 points going in for Ogden Bull Moose. 
I have 2 points going in for North Slope Summit Pronghorn first choice and 2nd choice is Cache Rich Morgan Muzzleloaer. I am hoping that since it is the first year muzzy a lot of people won't put in. Also I am hoping that after all the complaints from doe pronghorn hunters last year no one will put in as well so my 2 points might just get me some more pronghorn tacos on the table which by the way are my favorite above all other game meat. 
Then for deer I put in as a group of 3 for unit 2 rifle first choice, then unit 2 muzzy 2nd choice and lastly unit 3 rifle as my last choice. 

I feel safe at drawing my deer tag. 

Pronghorn I doubt I will get first choice and I am happy burning my points for a muzzy tag. 

Moose... well you guys know the Utah story for moose. 15 points just ain't going to cut it.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

GS Rifle: 17B/C (lifetime) 
LE Elk: San Juan early (17 points...wasn't sure I was ready to switch plans this year so I picked one that didn't have good odds, and we'll see in 2016. Better than just buying a bonus point) 
Bison: Henry Mtn (4 points....my dream hunt I'll never get...but I've got to try)
Bear: Wasatch West any weapon summer hunt (0 points) 

At least I know I'm drawing one tag this year. I might buy a spike or general season bull tag OTC as well for the first time. I don't know yet.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

GS Archery Deer, points for everything else.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

LE muzzle elk - 8 points
Bison point - 14 points
Archery deer - lifetime

Will have a good year no matter what I end up with.........
Just like being out and about. :mrgreen:


----------



## quartz (Dec 16, 2013)

GS Archery Deer (now I need to buy a bow)
LE rifle elk (1 pt; almost no chance...)
Bison point


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Muzzy deer - Panguitch Lake with North Slope second.
Elk Point - Sitting on 14 points. I've decided I want the premium tag. A few more years to go.
Sheep - Newfoundland - 8 points
Mustang - Conger Range. Hoping to draw for a colt tag. Tasty


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

derekp1999 said:


> You guys that are so secretive with where you put in make me laugh... like where you decide to hunt will have any influence or bearing on where I decide to apply for.
> 
> I put in for:
> General deer - Ogden muzzleloader
> ...


Well, for me the unit I put in for LE elk. I would have drawn with the current points I have last year. Barring a points jumper I should draw - it may depend on the number of tags given to the unit.

But putting my unit out there and having someone look at it and apply there could decrease my chances at getting a bonus point tag.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Nambaster said:


> I have 15 points going in for Ogden Bull Moose.
> I have 2 points going in for North Slope Summit Pronghorn first choice and 2nd choice is Cache Rich Morgan Muzzleloaer. I am hoping that since it is the first year muzzy a lot of people won't put in. Also I am hoping that after all the complaints from doe pronghorn hunters last year no one will put in as well so my 2 points might just get me some more pronghorn tacos on the table which by the way are my favorite above all other game meat.
> Then for deer I put in as a group of 3 for unit 2 rifle first choice, then unit 2 muzzy 2nd choice and lastly unit 3 rifle as my last choice.
> 
> ...


Lies.. Everyone should put in for Moose and leave the poor sheep alone.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Let's see:

LE ML Book Cliff deer, I am in the max point pool but I was there last year also and was one of the 5 that didn't draw a tag so we will see this year. 

LE Book Cliff elk......Just hoping to draw

Wasatch moose 14 points....somebody has to draw, it might as well be me

Book Cliffs South bighorn 5 pts....see above

Bison either sex 14 points......I'll be 87 by the time I draw this tag

Wasatch mountain goat 12 points....see bighorn and moose

And a point for pronghorn.....I would draw that tag but it would interfere with my Colorado ML deer tag. 

And I have a Lifetime License if I don't draw my ML deer tag again this year. 

It gets a little bit expensive being a non resident but if they made me pay up front I would only have 3 applications, deer, bison, pronghorn. Those $1500 checks take a toll on the checking account if I had to write them like we used to.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Zion archery deer for the wife and I. Zion sheep for my wife 8 points.
Bought a LE elk bonus point for myself which will get me up to 18 points.
Bought a moose point (12)
Bought my wife a LE elk point (14 points)
Bought wife a bear point (10)
Bought myself a bear point (2).

...May the odds be ever in your favor...


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

ME: 
L/E muzzy deer on the Books - 5pts (my last year of waiting to jump back into the elk pool WHOO HOO!!)
OIL moose on the Wasatch - 12 points
5th point for bear
Wyo prognhorn unit 94 with 5 points

Son: 
L/E muzzy elk on the Dutton - 2pts
OIL Mt goat Willard Billy - 2pts
Youth any bull early seaason

Wife:
L/E muzzy elk on the Manti - 4pts
OIL Mt. Goat nanny on Willard - 3 pts


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

LE Elk Any Weapon - BC Roadless 17 pts.

Dedicated Deer Manti


----------



## papaderf (Aug 24, 2013)

me le deer new multi hunt vernon 5 pt gs deer east canyon. Oil stansbury rmb 8 pt ... son#1 nebo elk 8 pt gs deer east canyon oil db Zion 6pt son #2 elk mz nebo gs east canyon oil rmb stansbury 4pt youth late elk . Wife gs point le deer on east canyon muzzle (what you think on that} waste maybe but likes the smokepole moose Wasatch 7pt. Grandson gs deer east canyon late youth elk trial hunter. And spike and cow and rabbit and coyote and fish. I'm tired .good luck people.gotta love it


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

Book Cliffs archery deer - I have 8 pts/buddy has 9 pts so hopefully
Kamas/Chalk Creek mountain goat - 7 pts

Will get a general archery elk tag too.


----------



## devobrodie (Feb 7, 2015)

LE elk BC late, with 13 points, fingers crossed
Moose w 13 points, not likely to ever draw!
Pronghorn in Pine Valley w 6 points, maybe??
LE Deer Henries w 6
Gen deer with no points, black powder in Zion


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I see people saying that they put in for LE deer and LE Elk. I thought we were only allowed to put in for one at a time? I've been gone the last 2 years. Have things changed?


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

JuddCT said:


> LE Elk Any Weapon - BC Roadless 17 pts.
> 
> Dedicated Deer Manti


Judd, you should draw that!

OC, only non-residents get to put in for both.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> I see people saying that they put in for LE deer and LE Elk. I thought we were only allowed to put in for one at a time? I've been gone the last 2 years. Have things changed?


Non Residents are granted special powers in the Utah system.


----------



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for clarifying.

For me it was.....
LE West desert Vernon (any Weapon) - 6 pts
General deer Manti/San Rafael - lifetime


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Non Residents are granted special powers in the Utah system.


All kinds of special powers except the ability to draw a tag.

I think that it is a ponzi scheme that the division works on non residents to get more money from them with fewer chances.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

TS30 said:


> Judd, you should draw that!
> 
> OC, only non-residents get to put in for both.


I sure hope so. We were in there 4 years ago and last year on LE elk tags. One of the best LE Elk hunts in the state in my opinion. You really need horses or mules to do it right.

Here is my Dad's bull from last year





Good luck to everyone.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Critter said:


> All kinds of special powers except the ability to draw a tag.
> 
> I think that it is a ponzi scheme that the division works on non residents to get more money from them with fewer chances.


I agree entirely. Its all about the Benjamin's.


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Henry Mts Rifle - 7 points...Obviously I won't draw this tag. I'll switch to unit I intend to hunt in a couple of years. If I'm going to get lucky, I might as well get the best tag in the state.

Moose - 14 points...may never draw this.

Second year of dedicated hunter.

Will be applying for antelope in WY...should draw.

Buying points for deer in CO & WY.

May buy points for elk in WY.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I am going to Saskatchewan goose hunting in October so my big game application is different this year than the previous years..

LE Elk - Bonus Point
MT Goat - High Uintas West
WY Antelope - Doe tags

UT Antlerless - elk and antelope at DLL


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me:
Moose 18pts
LE Elk 9pts
Bear bonus (7pts)

Wife:
LE Deer 9pts
Bison 0 (drew MtGoat last year, starting over)

-DallanC


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

MuscleWhitefish said:


> Non Residents are granted special powers in the Utah system.


I thought this too, so had been building points for elk and not deer etc.

My app last night cost me $135 just to put in which is still cheaper than my old state, Nevada.

This is what we did

Elk-South Cache Late rifle-9 points
Deer-Book Cliffs South rifle-3 points Laughable
Moose-East Canyon-3 points Laughable
Bison-Antelope Island-7 points Laughable
Antelope first time-Southwest Desert

I hope that dad or myself draw the elk tag this year, I think we have a shot. Just do not want to wait any longer with dad's health.

Wish you all of luck and make some memories out there!


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

If I decide I have the time to put in for the real thing next year what LE elk hunt do you guys think is the best one a guy can draw with 18 points?


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

I put in for:
Pronghorn, archery, snake Valley unit. 1 point. Lol

Mt goat, can't remember what unit. They're all unknown to me anyhow. 1 point. 

I am on the second year of my dedicated hunter tag in the Nebo unit. 

I'll probably put I for Wyoming antelope and colorado deer and elk. 

My husband thinks I'm nuts for going for the pronghorn Vs le buck or le elk but I think I'll be able to pull a speed goat tag way before I would pull a le buck tag and I can still hunt deer and elk with the general tags.


----------



## Blackie6 (Jul 7, 2014)

Go after the southwest desert.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Every year I just look up last years version of this thread and put in for what Goofy puts in for.

I am learning his trends pretty good.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

l/e deer Vernon premium hunt, this is the first year that the limited entry deer have had them. the elk premium tags cost more but the deer tags cost the same as the other l/e tags 
r/s deer oquirh muzzy 
not worried about the elk already got the smiley face for unit 17 in Wyoming.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

colorcountrygunner said:


> If I decide I have the time to put in for the real thing next year what LE elk hunt do you guys think is the best one a guy can draw with 18 points?


Rifle- any but the elite

Muzzy - any but the elite with a good opportunity at elite

Archery- any but the only most elite units


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> Every year I just look up last years version of this thread and put in for what Goofy puts in for.
> 
> I am learning his trends pretty good.


Here ya go Random, My 2015 Utah plan......

Put Myself ,Oldest boy, and his hunt'n buddy in for Archery antelope,
Boulder/Plateau-------More than likely we will all draw............

I dual app'd with my wife Archery deer Boulder....( she had Points..:grin: )
We'll draw.

Put both those kids in for any weapon Boulder deer, if drawn, all 3 hunts.
If not drawn , we'll buy the OTC youth archery--Boulder...
I'm banking on 6 or 7 permits right there,
So much so, I've rented the Aquarious Guard station for the entire
last week of August to hunt out of......
If any of you guys are on Boulder that week, Stop by and visit..:!:.....

The OIAL suff,
Me : Kaparowitz west Desert sheep, 5 points
Boy : Uintas west goat , 5 points
Wife : S Slope Yellowstone moose , 18 points...:grin:..


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Cache Archery Deer
Buck Antelope point only.
No OIL
I'll buy an over the counter archery elk tag.
You young whippersnappers don't have much competion from me


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Goofy,
My son and I put in for the same archery loper hunt as you. We have drawn every time we have put in for that unit. This (hopefully) will be our 4th trip. Last time there, we took 5 for 5 lopers from our group. Fun hunt, but can be really cold in the evenings and mornings. 

I put in for: 

Archery deer (Kamas) should draw, has been under subscribed every year.
Archery Antelope - my son has 2 points, so we each get 1 pt (should draw)
Moose (Kamas) I have 14 points and will be 15 next year after I am passed over this year.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^ NICE bow dude.............^^^^^^^^^^^^^

If your down there between Aug 25 and Sept 1 stop by the guard station!

I killed archery lope's there in both 05 and 09---
If I (we) draw it will be the 3rd time in 10 years...
Plus my wife and boy had the Paunsy / Dutton archery lope tags in 2012,
Both taged nice lopes there too!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I put in for points and will be doing general deer somewhere.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ColorCountry-
Looks like you could draw Boulder early and would have a decent, but not certain, shot at drawing Southwest Desert. With 18 points, those are the two I'd look at (In that order)


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Not quite there for Boulder early if I understand his question correctly. 

18 would be next year, not this year. Still a few years out.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Me
1000 Lake General deer 4 points. Won't draw because both son and wife burned their points there last year and are piggy backing on me this year. Should draw either Monroe, FL or Cache rifle. 

Henry's Multi Season 7 points. Might as well

Willard goats 10 points...maybe someday.

Points in CO,WY

New Mexico Coues, Elk

Idaho- Deer

Oldest son
General deer -point (he's a fisherman)
Henry's rifle deer LE-4 points
Willard goats- 1 point

Middle son
General deer- see above (burned up his luck for awhile last year)
LE deer- Henry's managment 3 points
Willard goats-3 points
Points in CO, WY
Idaho- Deer
New Mexico, Coues,Pronghorn,Elk,Ibex,Oryx, Desert Bighorns, Rocky Bighorns. Should draw the coue and pronghorn

Wife
General deer- see above
Henry's rifle deer-10 points 
Willard goats- 3 points 

Good luck all! It's the closest thing to believing is Santa Clause still!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Applying for:
WY - 95 any antelope
WY - 94 doe/fawn antelope
WY - 100 doe/fawn
WY - 106 cow/calf elk
IL - Henry County - any whitetail
IL - Henry County doe/fawn whitetail

Guaranteed:
WY - General Deer over the counter
WY - General Elk over the counter

Preference points:
WY - Mountain Sheep - will buy preference point (I have a 100% chance to draw this year, but I'm going to wait)
WY - Moose - will buy preference point (moose are going to make a comeback and I will draw my 3rd Wyoming moose tag when I'm 92 with 29 points)


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Me deer West Desert Vernon 3 pts
moose Wasatch 17 pts

daughter deer West Desert Vernon 10 pts
desert bighorn Zion 8 pts

son elk Central Mtns Manti 13 pts
moose Wasatch 13 pts

All three of us 17/b 17/c general deer


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

TS-
Looking at biggamedrawodds.Com the 18 point pool was cleaned out in 2014. The 17 point pool had 20 applicants with 8 drawing a tag. 27 tags last year , so roughly 13 bonus tags this year if tag allotments stay the same. Point creep and number of applicants could be issues, but he has a chance.

Now maybe the website numbers are wrong...I didn't check them against the DWR numbers.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Me: Gen Arch Deer-Panguitch Lake
Moose - East Canyon/Morgan/Summit
12 year old grandson: AW Deer-East Canyon


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

Me- LE elk Rifle Early
GS Muzzleloader Deer
Moose Point
Wife- LE Elk Rifle Early
GS Archery Deer
Moose Point


----------

